

Thank God It's Friday Syndrome - feint
http://feint.me/2010/04/thank-god-its-friday-syndrome/

======
thinkbohemian
Since the majority of people in america have monday to friday jobs, and many
do not wish to go have drinks on a tuesday, friday is a day to gather with
friends. People who plan parties and events know that most people have more
availability on fridays and weekends so they plan more parties and events on
those days.

~~~
oscardelben
Yes, but the expression "thanks god" could be interpreted as a strong desire
to leave what you've done this week behind, as if you didn't care at all about
it.

~~~
wlievens
Nine-to-five day jobs suck, news at eleven.

Not everyone on earth is busy working on their awesome successfull fulfilling
startup, you know.

I feel like this every friday, as I'm sure almost everyone else does, and I'm
not in a position to change much about it any time soon.

~~~
oscardelben
Ok, but making it a trend wont help.

------
thaumaturgy
I bust my ass Monday through Friday; in any given week, I've built networks,
deployed servers, launched new services, designed fliers and marketing or
promotional materials, interacted with scores of clients, sat in on meetings
involving everything from personnel to computer security issues, cleaned up
hacked websites, scoured workstations clean of viruses, and sometimes even
presented seminars locally.

On Saturday and Sunday, the phone gets quieter. I typically only get a couple
of calls. I get to sleep in until 8 or so. I get to work on my truck or my
speedster, or the garden, or any one of my other projects. Friday evenings, my
girlfriend and I go climbing down in Rancho Cordova.

I'm not less busy on Saturday and Sunday, but the stuff I do on those days
gives me the energy to get started on Monday again.

So, yes, thank "god" it's Friday.

(Hmph.)

~~~
wlievens
That's a pretty cool spin to the story you did there, I hadn't seen that
perspective yet. Enjoying downtime doesn't have to mean loathing uptime!

------
arthurk
" _'If you were only going to do one thing today, what would it be?'. Simply
answer the question and the app will take care of the rest._ "

Sure.

------
SamAtt
This article seems stupid to me.

He seems to be saying procrastination is caused by a fixation on the weekend
but he goes on to say that can't be fixed (Under "An Alternative to the
Week?"). Then he lists ways to fix the thing he just admitted couldn't be
fixed.

The list gives suggestions that are either not related to his point (what does
reflecting on each day have to do with loving the weekend?) or are just flat
out stupid (You should go out drinking on a Tuesday and come in Wednesday with
a hang over just to avoid drinking on Friday?).

I'm all for fighting procrastination but I don't think finding ways to not
look forward to the weekend has anything to do with that.

~~~
Legion
I find blog posts like this annoying. Someone takes a common phrase, reads it
as if every word is meant in the most literal way possible, then takes pot-
shots at it.

I enjoy my work a lot, but after 5 days of it, I look forward to two days
where the hours of 8-5 can be spent with my family. Thank God it's Friday.

------
zck
For me, counting down days from 365 to 1 produces "Thank goodness it's May
syndrome".

------
chaosmachine
On a related note, I always feel awkward when people say "enjoy the long
weekend" or something similar. Even before I started my own business, I never
had a predictable weekends-off job schedule.

------
lurkinggrue
I think for many it's actually: "Thank God I can sleep in tomorrow."

